# Game 16: Bucks @ Heat (1/22 6:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, January 22, 2012 | 6:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bucks won their 1st road game in NY on Friday. But You know they're gonna play hard under Skiles.

Another tough matchup for Mario. Jennings has had a great start to the season. And SJax always seems to play well against us.

I'm sure we'll see Curry play in this game after not playing in the Philly game. Should be a good test for him if he does play against Bogut.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucks go through struggles offensively, but theyre a quality defensive team with size.

Hopefully we continue our great play this week.

Be good to see Curry go against Bogut, agreed. Then again - their backup C is Drew Gooden, which means we could see some of the Bosh/UD lineup against them.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I want to see Curry this game as well, More Curry please! and Mike Miller as well. 


Lebron likes to play the bucks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think another part of not using Curry last night was to keep him fresh for tonight. Interesting they're starting Jon Leuer already. Interesting player. Started as a guard before growing 10 inches halfway through high school.

Delfino tends to bother us as well, so Battier might come in handy tonight.

I dont know if they were joking or not, but someone on twitter (I think Mike Ryan from 790) mentioned something about Bogut getting wasted on SoBe. If so, we might have an edge against the Big Aussie.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only change tonight is Gladness being inactive, instead of Pittman. Wade still out which isnt a surprise..



> EthanJSkolnick Ethan J. Skolnick
> Spoelstra says only current injury issue with Wade is the right ankle. Not the foot or calf. Downplays plantar faciitis speculation.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Keep Wade out as long as necessary, this is important development time for all non-Lebron players on the team


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I say keep Wade out for another week or two, we are blowing out good teams without him. We need him 100% at playoff time.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

No need to rush Wade back. We've got a couple should-win games coming up. 

Jennings is going for his 3rd 30 point game in a row, Mario will have his work cut out for sure. I think I read that Stephen Jackson is in a complete slump at the moment.

Oh, and I love the early starts on a Sunday. This one starts at just 11pm.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> I want to see Curry this game as well, More Curry please! and Mike Miller as well.
> 
> 
> Lebron likes to play the bucks


I was at that game


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Watched that video the other day, for some reason. He heated up similarly in the 3rd quarter against the Spurs. Although the Bucks one was more impressive. Some of the shots he took and made there...wow.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

lebron against the bucks:

http://www.basketball-reference.com...&c3val=&c4stat=&c4comp=gt&c4val=&order_by=pts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Stephen Jackson will not start tonight, Skiles staying with Shaun Livingston. Liked the look vs. NYK. Jackson will play.


..


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

roux2dope said:


> I was at that game


i strongly envy you


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh continues where he left off last night.

Delfino hits a 3, then Jennings steals from Chalmers for a quick 2.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

OT Ravens kicker is a chokestar


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> Bosh continues where he left off last night.
> 
> Delfino hits a 3, then Jennings steals from Chalmers for a quick 2.


Nice AV, Lebron has disco fever. :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

BlackNRed said:


> OT Ravens kicker is a chokestar


That kick was horrible. Imagine being him having to go back to that locker room now. mg:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

For some reason I love watching the Bucks play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry 1st big off the bench, in place of Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> That kick was horrible. Imagine being him having to go back to that locker room now. mg:


Would not wanna be Billy Cundiff right now


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Curry coming in early cos of Joel's quick 2 fouls.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> That kick was horrible. Imagine being him having to go back to that locker room now. mg:


lol I'd leave the country for a couple months.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Curry is a fat moo cow


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

After 0 turnovers yesterday, Mario has 2 in 5 minutes. 

2 fouls on Curry, 2 on Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JJ 3333333 from long distance.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Curry your gonna have to drop another 70 lbs man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Some sloppy play from both teams right now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier is brilliant at drawing those charges.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MANBEARPIG AND1! 

WOW


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LEBRON...misses the free throw.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dirty dunk by LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Battier

Great cut and pass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty poor minutes for Curry there, guess it is to be expected. He hasnt played much in 2yrs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-18 after 1

7 turnovers in the 1st quarter for Miami. Gotta clean up the sloppy play.

Definitely looking like a team playing their 3rd game in 4 nights.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another buzzer beater?

This is getting old.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

stop layin down on the job mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very ugly game right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All of these TOs are making it impossible to get any sort of offensive rhythm.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ben, I was extremely close to making that my av last night. Good taste, m'man.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

the foreign flop


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

these refs are terrible... gtfo of the game morons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the refs are making this game even more boring


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel tech? Looks almost like Spo called the timeout just to ask what he said.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was a really weak technical on Joel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like the game is getting chippy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF? A 3rd T on the Heat. Unbelievable.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm gonna need an energy drink or a big cup of coffee to watch this game through.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another nice post move by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate UD's offense right now. Its one thing when he's chipping all the paint off the rim with his broken J, but when he drives and constantly gets blocked or stripped, it kills the offense. Why was Bosh so quickly taken out without getting a chance to get back in rhythm?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The money I put on the 3rd quarter being the highest scoring is going to have to come off if I have any chance of staying up to finish this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

46-41 at the half

Ugliest offensive half of the season. Need some energy in the 2nd half.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Good god that was draining.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron a 1 man band tonight by the looks. Turnovers and bad shooting, nasty.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Remember last year when they called two technicals on Scott Skiles and let him stay on the bench? NBA refs are simply awful. I literally can't watch this game anymore as it's taking too long and I have work to do.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wanna vomit. That was pathetic. Couldn't get anything going.

Plus, after solid play, Pitt is back in the lockerroom.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL. Brian Windhorst is complaining about "Heat's complete indifference to halftime shows" leading to them showing 70s sitcoms during halftime. Dude, its for the retro thing. Chill out. Get the sand out of your panties.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And just to specify, Pitt was back in the lockerroom _before _halftime.

EDIT: Phew, just stitches from getting elbowed in the lip. Sucks for him, but great its not a real injury.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully we can snap out of this funk in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WC, you 70's quppin' jive turkey, you!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, didnt look like Lebron even touched him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boshwitzki


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick and1 by Mario

Hopefully that sparks them


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hustle by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see some hustle being shown by Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has some good success with that long ass runner of his. Very weird looking shot though.

Liking the energy and effort the last few minutes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh started nicely but has been really quiet tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This looks like the worst game ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need someone other than Lebron to get it going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Lebron or Bosh. Where will the offense come from?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

how was that not a charge.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Love the Bucks.

Don't know why, but I do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course, Stephen Jackson hits a 3 to end the quarter.

65-63 after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Jax.

Nice drive CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Chris


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

your PA guy is just godawful.. especially when bosh scores


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wheres the foul?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good hustle Norris


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work Battier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god get Lebron in ASAP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

roux2dope said:


> your PA guy is just godawful.. especially when bosh scores


He always annoys the opposing team fans :laugh:

It'd probably annoy me too if I wasnt a Heat fan.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He annoys me and he's our PA guy haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, dammit MM


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bloody rebounds


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Cole. Come on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris...that sucked


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris killing us here with some rookie mistakes.

If we dont get our act together soon this game is over.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> your PA guy is just godawful.. especially when bosh scores


Best in the business in my opinion.

Staaand up, and make some noooooise, for YOUR MIAAAAAAAMI HEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAATTTTTT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

After I was giving our bench mad props yesterday, they've laid a massive egg tonight.

UD has 3pts and 3rbs in 23 minutes. Not good enough.

Miller has 1 shot attempt and 3 rebounds in 14 minutes.

Cole stinking it up, and Battier aint doing heaps either.

Dissapointing. These guys should be fresh compared to the starters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and Mario were so good last night and the complete opposite tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus H Christ what is this crap


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jennings killed us right there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This lineup sucks. Get UD out he's doing nothing, bring Joel back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD are you friggin retarded? Why would you foul there!?

UGH!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is a gritty game.

If we lose I blame Curry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

huge and1 by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh and 1.

Thank god.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More late game missed free throws :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

huge miss :|


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Jax


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario wtf is that crap


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The play was for Battier....what...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ITS WADE TIME.... oh yeah..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We deserve to lose this. Bucks are playing much better.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> We deserve to lose this. Bucks are playing much better.


yep they sleep walked this one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron start jacking 3s.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FUUUU


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh Mike. Terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****, thats game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge miss by Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why cant we rebound


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Not one Heat player going for the rebound ROFL?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That last minute was the game in a nutshell. Awful turnovers and bad rebounding.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

lol, we seriously letting Jennings get offensive rebounds?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. We giftwrapped this one away. Forget the turnovers, how about pitiful defense down the stretch? Guys WIDEOPEN under the basket. Nothing but Bucks around that last defensive rebound. And forget all the defensive rebounds we gave up throughout the game.

So many ugly things about this one, remarkable we didnt get blown out.

Oh well, at least the #WithoutWade stuff can rest for a couple days.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh and Chalmers went from great to ass in under 24 hours. They're the reason we lost this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22 turnovers, allow 15 offensive rebounds, 3 t's, 1 flagrant foul, 34 free throws allowed, 36% shooting, franchise low 8 assists.

Ugliest game in a while.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Our offense was a beautiful thing to watch last night. No words to describe tonight's effort.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont understand how we can SMASH the Spurs, Lakers and Philly...and then come in and get our ass handed to us by the Bucks in our own building.

This team....FML


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I blame the Miami Floridians.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat get their 9th assist of the game to just surpass the franchise low.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I blame Smithian for slobbering all over the collective MIL knob all game. Maybe they have an energy bus for you to ride on back up to MIL 

But seriously, I cant really blame Mike for his bad game. He was wide open several times, and Bosh and Rio repeatedly chose to turn the ball over instead of passing to him.

How can you win when Chris Bosh has as many turnovers as the team has assists? I can go on and on, pitiful performance all around.

This game was like a HS wrestling match. Uncomfortable. Unwatchable. Awkward. Sluggish. Gay.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

At least that'll be the end of "the heat are better without wade" talk.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> Dont understand how we can SMASH the Spurs, Lakers and Philly...and then come in and get our ass handed to us by the Bucks in our own building.
> 
> This team....FML


They looked pretty tired and out of sync. 20 hours removed from a game against a rested Bucks team that always plays hard, should have seen the trap game coming.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 22 turnovers, allow 15 offensive rebounds, 3 t's, 1 flagrant foul,* 34 free throws allowed*, 36% shooting, franchise low 8 assists.
> 
> Ugliest game in a while.


And they average 17. That's double for the English majors.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> I blame Smithian for slobbering all over the collective MIL knob all game. Maybe they have an energy bus for you to ride on back up to MIL
> 
> But seriously, I cant really blame Mike for his bad game. He was wide open several times, and Bosh and Rio repeatedly chose to turn the ball over instead of passing to him.
> 
> ...


Is that Brock Lesnar lol.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta give the Bucks D credit. Heat never scored more than 22 points in a quarter. We usually have that by the 8 minute mark.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's 1.40am. I've stayed up for that. lol. 

Seriously, I don't understand that performance. Need to blowout the Cavs next.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

POTG? I can't muster the will to choose one. LeBron had opportunities to get us back in it that he squandered.



> tomhaberstroh Tom Haberstroh
> Last time the Heat tallied just nine assists? Feb, 27 2010 loss to ... the Bucks.


I hate Skiles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6:00pm start after a game that started close to 8pm last night (for some reason that game began later than usual) and playing their 3rd game in 4 nights, against a team that always plays hard and was resting in Miami since Friday night. Not a good combination.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron by default.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> It's 1.40am. I've stayed up for that. lol.
> 
> Seriously, I don't understand that performance. Need to blowout the Cavs next.


Salty nightmares.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many did Lebron have in the 1st half? 20? So he scored only 8 in the 2nd half.

the bench scored 33 last night and only 11 tonight. Battier and Miller had no open shots at all tonight. UD only scored 3, but even crazier that he only had 3 rebounds. And Cole's downward trend keeps going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> At least that'll be the end of "the heat are better without wade" talk.


And reopen the "Heat cant close games/Lebron cant close games" talk..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shouldnt have been surprised the Cole Train would smash into the Rookie Wall way before Rio did.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> And reopen the "Heat cant close games/Lebron cant close games" talk..


I prefer that one. As long as Spo doesn't just call Lebron isos at the top of the key every game ending shot like last year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Asked LeBron how badly he needed a day off. He didn't hesitate. Team is fried right now. As will happen A LOT this season, to all clubs.


Yeah, they havent had an off day all week because of sneaking in practices during every off day. So 4 games in 6 nights, on top of practice every day in between. 

Even though they probably didnt go hard in a couple of those practices, its still mentally draining.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Glad I turned this off at halftime. The refs ruined the game in the 2nd quarter. There was no reason to watch any more.

Take all the good qualities away from Greg Popovich and you get Scott Skiles. Puts out a terrible product on the court and will never win anything with the style he plays.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Smithian said:


> This is a gritty game.
> 
> If we lose I blame Curry.


Milwaukee's grittiness combined with Curry's contagious crappiness lost us the game.

:sigh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL I think every game we lose, you will blame on Eddy 

To be fair though, he wasnt flash in his 6 minutes :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

lockout loss


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

BlackNRed said:


> At least that'll be the end of "the heat are better without wade" talk.


5-4 with him 6-1 without him.....people arnt going to stop after one loss coming after a back-to-back. #withoutwade is alive a well


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> 5-4 with him 6-1 without him.....people arnt going to stop after one loss coming after a back-to-back. #withoutwade is alive a well


people will always find some way to hate on the Heat. See sig.

You don't get better by losing this player.






LAST YEAR, it was Wade is the leader of Miami and Lebron is his wingman. Lol.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Crazy how much thicker (no...well, you know) Dwyane was 08-09, and not in the pudgy-ish kinda way like the previous season. I think his current body-type is much better for him, but I'd love to see him approach the game more closely to the way he did that year.


----------

